# Von 32 auf 64bit wechseln

## stupidfool

Moin

Moechte das Gentoo auf meinem Notebook von 32 auf 64bit heben.

Kann ich einfach eine 64bit LiveCD booten, mounten, ein 64bit stage3 Archiv entpacken, make.conf etc. anpassen und Kernel und "world" neu kompilieren?

Oder gibt das Probleme und es ist im Endeffekt stressfreier einfach /etc und /home zu sichern und komplett neu zu installieren?

Graatz

Fool

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Nein, eine Umstellung ist nicht so einfach möglich. Aber schau doch auch mal in die Gentoo Linux/AMD64 - Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ)

 *Quote:*   

> 2.7 Kann ich mit emerge -e world von meinem x86-System zu einem amd64-System wechseln?
> 
> Aufgrund mehrerer Unterschiede zwischen einer x86 und einer amd64 Installation, ist es unmöglich zu wechseln. Bitte führen Sie eine komplette Neuinstallation durch. Die Installation unterscheidet sich ein wenig von der x86 Variante, bitte nutzen Sie daher das AMD64-Handbuch
> 
> Desweiteren können auf x86-Systemen erstellte Binärdateien sehr wahrscheinlich nicht durch Pakete auf einem amd64-System gelesen werden. Genauer gesagt können Datenbanken wie MySQL, innoDB, Berkeley DB, SQLite, OpenLDAP, etc. nicht einfach so wie sie sind kopiert werden. Sie müssen die Datenbanken dazu in ein architekturunabhängiges Format übertragen, z.b. eine Textdatei, bevor Sie versuchen, diese auf einem amd64-System wiederherzustellen. 

 

----------

